# "Grow #2: Bubba Kush, GDP, Romulan, Super Grape Ape & Purple Kush



## chuckdee123 (Dec 15, 2009)

hey all, new to this website and new to growing. just wanted to keep everyone up to date on my grow and have a place to inquire about whatever may happen throughout this grow. 
i have three clones that i put into soil 6 days ago. i have them under a 400w HPS light currently doing 18 hour cycles. i'm splitting a gallon of water between the three of them every two days or so, depending on how dry the soil feels. i'm also using Fox Farm "big bloom" with every other watering (excluding the first couple) i am also planning on getting some Humboldt's Own "gravity" but i'm not sure i will have that in time for this grow. we'll see. 
i have a fan for exhaust up above and another fan pointed at the plants. (see photos)
from left to right: bubba kush, GDP, romulan

as i am very new to growing, and most of the members on this website seem very experienced and knowledgeable about the craft, ANY tips/suggestions/criticism is more than welcome.

thanks for looking & wish me luck!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

is big bloom for vegging or for flowering ? I usually feed once a week..the clones are small and wont be needing to eat much yet, good luck nice choices..


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 15, 2009)

according to the fox farm instructions 'big bloom' is to be used starting the first week with every other watering


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 15, 2009)

has anyone used the fox farm line before? i was happy with the quality of my first grow, but i'm looking for way bigger and way more dense bud. i know it's possible! (largest bud from my first grow was 1.8 grams) 
i realize light has a lot to do with it, and am hooking up some better reflection and got the lights closer. 
tell me about your experiences with the fox farm line!
thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

hey man here is a link of fox farm discussions..I read that big grow or whatever is used in the beginning...hope this helps I dont use foxy farms 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=825963


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2009)

hey chuck welcome aboard. wait until plants start turning a lil yellow b4 adding nutes. take it easy yah funkee homosapien


----------



## gangalama (Dec 15, 2009)

fox farm is a great line of products. i use their veg for my mothers. Lots of things factor into a good grow; lighting, ventilation, growing medium, strain, etc. So always look to improve your grow and those buds will SWELL


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2009)

just recently jman posted a thread about several nutes and is compiled very well... 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463

check it out it is a lengthy read but well worth it.  

Also here is a link to the foxfarm feed schedule... take there amounts with a grain of salt though because you will want to start off feeding at about 1/4 of the amount that they suggest so that you don't burn your plants.

hxxp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

replace the xx with tt  

there are alot of us growers on here using ff and its a great nute but can burn your babies quickly if your not careful!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 15, 2009)

Lama^ thanks man, good read. only got through the fox farm test for now though..
2doc^thanks for the link!
Docfish^HIEROGLYPHICS CREWWWWW YA DONT STOP!


also just to let you know i just ordered some Gravity. pretty juiced about it... but i've heard its kinda risky.. any personal experiences?

edit: i keep forgetting to ask, i was chilling at my local cannabis club talking to some grower, and he mentioned "sweet." he said it was a nutrient that raises sugar levels in the plant, resulting in a sweeter taste and smell. cant find anything about it via google, anybody know whatsup?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 16, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Also here is a link to the foxfarm feed schedule... take there amounts with a grain of salt though because you will want to start off feeding at about 1/4 of the amount that they suggest so that you don't burn your plants.
> 
> hxxp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf
> 
> ...



this is the schedule i have been following.. thanks for the heads up i will lower my dosage.

another question...based on the photos above, how many plants would you put in that space? i feel like i could fit a couple more if i did i correctly..


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd say u could prolly squeeze 6 in that space with the size pots your using.  Question 4 U...  do you have that space enclosed when you aren't taking pictures of it?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 16, 2009)

the space is closed off. it's the space under a staircase, and it has a small door you kind of have to crawl through. i also am hooking up a reflective curtain type thing to hang across the side that has no reflector.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm considering getting another GDP clone and getting it into this grow late. these have only been in for about 1 week, and i want to try using Gravity on one plant and not another, but figure i could only really tell the difference if it were the same strain. any thought on getting more plants in here late?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 16, 2009)

shouldn't be a problem... just try your best to make sure the canopy height is even.  Either through some training or use something to stack under the shorter plants.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 16, 2009)

cool. i think i'm gonna just get three more in front of the three that are already there. i'm trying to make this yield worth it


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 16, 2009)

just make sure you enclose that front face with something... otherwise you'll be loosing alot of precious lumens.

I'm assuming that once you close off the area under the stairwell it becomes light proof?  No light leaks during night hours right?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, i just hooked up a reflective board leaning up on that front side.
and once the door is closed the area is light-tight other than what leaks from the doorway, and i keep a sheet of plywood in front of the door to try and dampen that. 
i really appreciate all the input Lama, thanks a whole lot and keep checking back!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 16, 2009)

here are a couple pics of the forth side's reflection. now my problem is where to put the fan where it can get to the plants... and should i be running the fan yet? i've been running to vent up top but not the regular fan...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah, just went in there to check on it and the temp by the plants read 99 degrees and burn spots already began to show...all bad.. i took that 4th wall out of there for now until i figure how to get a fan keeping it cool

edit: went back to see the temp without the wall, and it was still rediculously high, like 93. i just bought a thermometer that has a wire with a reader on the end that i put right by the plants under the light to read how hot the plants actually were. so i'm guessing its been this hot since i moved the lights down closer about two days ago... am i screwed? i just got a regular fan going in there that brought the temp down to just over 80... HELP


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

do you have an exhaust fan in there anywhere?  To get those temps down in such a small space your gonna need to be bringing fresh air in and extracting out the stale hot air.

As for the fans, they are good to have at all stages of growth.  They will help strengthen the stems and keep good air circulation under your canopy.  But you did the right thing in pulling that temp reflector away until you can get your temps manageable.

Keep tweeking with it and soon you'll get it under control.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah, the fan up above takes air out of the room and the other one just blows air directly at the plants. see the pics in my first post.

today i'm gonna go get those clones and get them planted, then spend some time working the space to get the temp just right with the reflector in there.
thanks again


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 17, 2009)

the area is at about 83 degrees with the fan. i feel like that's a little high?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

better than 90!  lol
we strive to get it into the low to mid 70's but like I said just keep working on it and try to get some cool air coming in.  Maybe upsizing the exhaust could help some?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 17, 2009)

i donno, the vent is made to air out a 10x6 bathroom so i think its cool. i got one fan on it which i moved closer. i think i'm gonna get another fan or maybe just a stronger one, they're hanging out at a steady 80 degrees now, and i'd like to knock another 5 or so off.

anyways, i'm pretty excited about my new additions, i got a Purple Kush clone, one of my favorite strains...and a Super Grape Ape clone.. which i have never heard of.. i've had Grape Ape numerous times but don't know about the Super... anyone know about it?

so here are some pics of my current set up..
the second one is what it looks like all closed up, the third pic is with the fan exposed, and the next is with the wall taken out as it would be when watering etc. 

anybody know how to change the name of a thread? i want to add the new strains to the title..let me know.
thanks!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 18, 2009)

i think i'm gonna just feed the two new guys water for a week then get them on FF big bloom at half the dosage suggested by that chart. i've been feeding the other ones by the chart exactly, but want to cut the nutes down to half of what they suggest. is changing up diets bad for the plants?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 18, 2009)

hey CD whats happening? i know that you are working w/ what u have, but imo you neef to use some wood to sheet that space out & get a cool tube. i know b/c im growing in a 3x4x5tall area under stairs also. your exhaust seems 2b just hovering there & can pull air from all around & not just your area. could be way im viewing pics though. for now if this is what you can do then def make a point to do some remods in da future. it will greatly reward you in yield. GL to ya



answer to above about changing diet. if you mean to reduce amount feeding then i say no def not. this is how youll test their limits when in peak veg. gradually give more to them until u see ever so slight burn in tips then back off a smidge & you now know the exact amount of ferts they can handle. in your case wait until you start seeing good growth b4 for jacking up the quantities of nutes.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 18, 2009)

cd123 hey if you have some skills w/ snips, duct, & some zip screws you could convert your reflector to hook up to your exhaust fan that way youre pulling all air across plants & bulb & right out your space.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 18, 2009)

i hear you doc, but i'm not really planning on using this space again so i'm not trying to too much. besides, that exhaust may not look like much its very powerful. more then enough to keep to air in the entire room under the stairs changing, and i keep it on 24/7. although if this was a more permanent growing place for me, i'd use your idea. maybe in my next room. 
thanks for the input!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 18, 2009)

a couple pic updates of the Bubba kush, GDP and Romulan. the bubba kush is looking the best in my opinion.... i burned the GDP pretty bad though..what you guys think these girls lookin healthy?

from left to right: BK, GDP, Romulan


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 19, 2009)

cd123 i hear ya on the temp location. looks like might wanna back off on nutes, but my concern is your soil. what kind & do you have any perlite in there? looks as if you got hot soil or too much lime in there.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 19, 2009)

what up doc, i'm planning on chilling out on the nutes. 
i've been following the FF chart and i think the doses on there are a little high, and other member have advised me to cut it to a quarter or a half. so i've decided to only use nutes once a week at 1/2 the dosage recommended by the chart. but i'm still watering ever other day or when the soil feels dry.

regarding the soil, it's just regular planting soil from home depot. i'll check the ingredients next time i'm down there. i was unaware it mattered, another reason i wish i joined this site BEFORE i started this grow...

my temps are now hitting a low of 61 at night and a high oh 81 in the day. i need to get another fan, any recommendations for cheap good and SMALL fans? i've got a very small area to work with...

i also have a question regarding PH levels in the water. so far i have paid no attention to this, but figure its probably a good idea to start. i looked up the PH levels in the water in my city via the water suppliers website, and they state that they keep it at 8.5-9.1..... i have no idea if this is good or bad, what is the ideal ph level and how would i go about adjusting it?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 21, 2009)

wow... if your waters coming out of the tap that high than you surely will need to adjust that down.

The ideal range for ph in soil is from 6.2 to 6.8, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908

check that link out it will show you where and what nutes are available at different ph points.

Now as for adjusting your water ph... there are a few ways to do it, easiest for me is to just buy some ph down.  There are some ways to do it with some natural means but I cant remember.  You'll have to search if you want to go that direction.

checking your ph is one of the most important factors in growing and to do it you will need an accurate way of doing it.  Get yourself a decent ph pen... hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ 

this website has some very nice pens and very reasonable prices.  Once you have that, always test the ph of your water after you have added nutes.  The nutes will adjust your ph and with ff it will drop the ph considerably.  So you might want to get yourself some ph up as well.  

Last thing you want to do once you get your pen is to test the runoff of your plants.  This is going to tell you what your roots have been living in.  I would suspect since you've been watering them with such a high ph water you are going to see that they aren't living in the ideal 6.5 range.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 22, 2009)

Lord Lama! you're the man. coming with the explanation clear, plain and simple. 
i did spend a little time reading though threads like one called 'PH IS IMPORTANT' and got the GENERAL idea...but didn't understand the concept enough to feel confident spending 30-50 bucks on it. (things are tight these days haha...)
although i am gonna look into buying one asap, any particular one or brand you trust and would recommend? 
or anyone else reading for that matter?
hope to see you again soon lama!
peace


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 22, 2009)

No problem chuck... that's what were all here for to help each other out the best we can.

That website that I gave you a link to is where I would recommend you purchasing from.  They have done no wrong to me or anyone I have directed to them.

this is the meter I own and I love it.  Very accurate and on sale rite now...

hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/miphwaphte1.html
replace xx with tt

here is one of there cheaper units... I'm sure it would still work ok for you, but the thing I don't like about it is that it only has a one point calibration.  You are going to get a more accurate reading with a 2 point calibrating unit.

hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas/happy holidays everyone.....

update on my ladies.. they've been transplanted into some unamended top soil from a local rock and soil company for almost a week. seem to be doing fine.

for now, i decided to just get a cheap ph control kit.
basically how it works is you take a sample of your water, and drip this test liquid in it and it changes color. you match the color that the water turns on the chart, and then add ph up or down until the color of your sample matches the correct ph level color on the chart.
i'm just going to use this until the test liquid runs out, the ph up & down are big bottles that will outlast the test stuff, so i'll get a pen then. (i've got your website bookmarked lama) 
anybody used these kind of color coded ph test kits? i'm kinda skeptical about it's accuracy, but it will have to do for now.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

lovely strain choices! the pk will perk up as it gets bigger it tens to like cooler temps..romulans..lol like the star trek aliens..someday I will grow bubba kush...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 26, 2009)

watering concern...
i do not think i'm over watering.. if anything i think i'm under watering. 
i've been giving them 16oz each every 48 hours for like a week.. and all the trays under for excess water are bone dry... should i be giving them more water?


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for checking out my grow chuckdee.I dont know much (my first run with them)but the bk i noticed eats alot and is a tough plant and gets a thick stem and grows slower and the pk gets burned pretty easily and stretches alot but matures alot quicker though


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> watering concern...
> i do not think i'm over watering.. if anything i think i'm under watering.
> i've been giving them 16oz each every 48 hours for like a week.. and all the trays under for excess water are bone dry... should i be giving them more water?


 
I will stick my clean finger into the dirt..if it is dry more than 3 inches down I water also another easier way is if the pot is light it is dry heavy it is wet...you can water til you first see it come out the bottom onto the tray but dont leave water puddles it seems to encourage bugs...remember u do want it to dry a bit in between..


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 27, 2009)

RaiderNation - thanks for the advise on the strains. My BK (as well as the romulan on a side note) are looking really a lot stronger then the others even the GDP which is the same age as them. big far stems and they're shooting up. 
the PK is only about a week in and hasn't grown much yet, but i've got big hope for her.

2dog^ thanks for the ideas, i used your 3 inch finger method this morning to find out they do not need water. normally i would have just went down there and watered them, thanks!!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

u r very welcome my friend! learn from my mistakes lol...


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah i made my share of mistakes too mostly just laziness but the pk will pick up with your skills its just a lil sensitive goodluck chuck!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 27, 2009)

word, i'll keep the pk's sensitivity in mind. i kind of regret getting 5 different strains, because now i have to take all of their specific needs into consideration instead of treating them all the same..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

pk is my fav strain that I have...you will love her!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 30, 2009)

hahaha 2dog your PK's biggest fan foreal... on all the other PK grow journals that i looked at had you in there talkin bout your love for the PK ... yes yes gots to love it!:48: 

anyways i'm posting because i was on some other grow journal, where dude has a real small area that he was vegging in, and people were responding like 'you're gonna need a bigger space for flowering" etc...

in my first grow i used the same area, but i only had two plants so there was PLENTY of room. it hadn't even occurred to me....

what do you guys think, will i have room? i wasn't planning on moving them till it's time for the chop.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 31, 2009)

as long as you can control the height you should be fine.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the reply lama. 
although i'm not quite sure what you mean by "control the height"...?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 1, 2010)

lst, supercrop, topping, fim, scrog. things like this. happy new year


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 2, 2010)

happy new year to you too doc, and everyone else!
although i have no idea what you mean. i searched these words in the MP search... and this thread came up. any further clarification would be appreciated.... 

take care!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 2, 2010)

look @ stickies in resources tab in header of page


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi  chuck...

Killer genetics you've got going there....  soon they will be ready to POP! :hubba:  I'll be along for this ride...   

Happy Growing!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 4, 2010)

hey DOS! thanks for checking out my grow and the good wishes, planning switching to 12/12 on the 17th of this month... hopefully they will be ready to pop!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 4, 2010)

morning chuck and happy new year!  

LST = low stress training
supercrop = pinching the stem of plant to slow vertical growth.
topping = cutting the top section of plant 2 produce multiple top shoots and slow vertical growth
fimming = basically same thing as topping, but with a much smaller cut from the plant.
scrog = to late for this imo, uses a screen to train the plant.  Similar to lst.

here is the link to this stickies on these topics.  Take some time to read through these...

Plant training:
LST Guide
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8886
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2715&highlight=training
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519

How to TOP a plant
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19637

what to do when your plant Streches and Supercropping 101
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23201

FIMMING A PLANT! Fimming is actually no different that topping....
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26682

hope this helps... plants looking good by the way!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 4, 2010)

lama imo its never too late to scrog. ime 12" plants are perfect size to start. i would supercrop 3" down from top so youd have 9" under ur screen to be able to get in there & work. plus @ this height they should be showing sex if theyre from seed.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lama & Doc - thanks for the input. let the reading begin!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 6, 2010)

the GDP seems to be growing some new leaves that look much healthier... i'm considering trimming all the nasty old yellow/brown leaves off, but there is a good amount of those leaves, so i wanted to see what you guys' thoughts were first...thanks


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

trimming those yellow and burnt leaves might make the plant look a little better ascetically, but believe it or not they are still being used by the plant.  Until they are ready to fall off by themselves don't get rid of them.  Your plant is still using them.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 6, 2010)

yup let her sluff them off naturally.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks, i knew i'd be glad i asked first.

quick update...into week 5 for the BK, GDP and romulan now, and just about into week 4 for the PK and SGA.

still on 18/6 cycles, raising the nutes a little, the BK/SGA/romulan seem to thrive on nutes, but i'm gonna chill on the GDP and PK, they turn yellow and show nute burn easily. pics soon to come.

 thinking about topping soon, they're coming along though, too late?
take care!


----------



## Raidernation (Jan 12, 2010)

hey chuck 
i tested both of these and the pk comes out pretty solid but the bubba is the bomb smoke that everyone should have. you should trim the fan leaves up top even if they dont get light the lowest parts are still frosty but could be bigger.you ever looked at the word "could" it looks stupid.


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2010)

> you should trim the fan leaves up top


:confused2:... healthy fan leaves should _never_ be removed, most importantly...from the 'top'. where they are receiving the best, most efficient light for photosynthesis.


----------



## Raidernation (Jan 13, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2:... healthy fan leaves should _never_ be removed, most importantly...from the 'top'. where they are receiving the best, most efficient light for photosynthesis.


Sounds good... but ever grown this bubba strain before? probably not by your generic answer.It doesnt grow a typical cola up top instead nugs the length of the stem and most towards the bottom I was just passing along useless info thats been said a million times :confused2:


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2010)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> Sounds good... but ever grown this bubba strain before? probably not by your generic answer.It doesnt grow a typical cola up top instead nugs the length of the stem and most towards the bottom I was just passing along useless info thats been said a million times :confused2:



...yes.. matter of fact I have... for nearly a decade now.. the "real" bubba K too.. not a _'generic'_ model..


----------



## Raidernation (Jan 13, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...yes.. matter of fact I have... for nearly a decade now.. the "real" bubba K too.. not a _'generic'_ model..


pshh.... weak


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 13, 2010)

Raidernation said:
			
		

> Sounds good... but ever grown this bubba strain before? probably not by your generic answer.It doesnt grow a typical cola up top instead nugs the length of the stem and most towards the bottom I was just passing along useless info thats been said a million times :confused2:


 
I think maybe you have not grown Bubba before, otherwise you would see the misinformation you are spreading.

If you are from the Yay area, then u more then likely have a "fake" Bubba, as there are alot of crappy cuts coming from a few of the clubs in and areound da Bay.

Pulling Fan leaves, from the top no less, is a HUGE mistake, no matter how you look at it. Any grower with any commen sense will tell you that pulling Fan leaves is just wrong, and not benificial to the plant at all.

To say that Bubba does not form top colas is another ignorant statement.
Just curious, but why would you say that?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 13, 2010)

RAIDER,  if im not mistaken this is chucks thread, why would you come on here trying to start something with someone who has been growing and helping people for almost a decade. we are all decent people with our own opinions but we dont need ppl that are closed minded and just wont listen to what others have to say.
 CHUCK, looking good so far man, love the strains and sorry about the rant.
hope ya dont mind if i pull up a rock.


----------



## Raidernation (Jan 13, 2010)

btwretty sure mines real same sweet taste i love it 
back to the topic


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

cd whats up? everything sounds good except wheres the pics, its been a minute since you threw some up.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 15, 2010)

^4eva420... thank you, i appreciate the realness a lot. and by all means, pull up a rock! 
^norcalhal... serious? i live in the bay and all of my clones were bought at my local cannabis club. i hope they're not fakes! my club had been around for 10 years and has been given various awards, hopefully my trust for them isn't being abused..

although this "debate" was sorta negative, no real mutual respect being shown, i welcome ALL discussions of any sort. sometimes it takes someone to give some faulty advise (no hate intended Raider) to start a debate, giving arguments from both sides. disagreements are a wonderful way to learn, as long as they are kept respectful. 
thanks everyone for taking the time to post in my thread!

whats happenin doc? you're right, about time for some photos. had a sexy photo shoot with the girls today :hubba: 
the GDP, Bubba Kush, and Romulan are on day 37, and the PK and Grape Ape are on day 28. according to the plan, i should be changing the light cycles to 12/12 in two days. they're all still short, 1-2 feet (they're all different heights)
part of me is telling me to veg for a couple more weeks to get them a lil bigger. take a look at the photos, and let me know what you think. would you start 12/12?

on another note, temps are getting cooler in my area. this brings the temps down to a low of 54.8 in the night time. a little low, but isn't this supposed to bring out purple color? i'm not purposely doing this to make my buds purple, its just because the weather is getting colder...

the first two pictures are just an overview of the set up as of today, day 37/28.

the next two are of the Bubba kush. 
next two are GDP.

then three of the romulan, and three of the super grape ape.

enjoy!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 15, 2010)

here are three of the purple kush. (only 12 attachments allowed per post)
thanks for stopping by!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2010)

chuck looking good. i forget how much head room yah have. this should be your determining factor. i would top the taller ones to match all @ the same height. remember theyre gunna @ least double in size @ least for the most part.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 15, 2010)

right on doc. i have a lot of head room, about 8 ft to the top stair, but gets smaller by each stair obviously. so i'd say about 7 ft. only thing i'm worried about it them getting to crowded bushy wise. 
so you're saying top the taller ones and let the others catch up, then start the 12/12? does topping stop upward growth all together or just slow it down?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2010)

topping just slows it, but on the other hand makes it bush out. might want to look into lollipopping them to try & give just a main cola. to promote this you need to leave a bud site close to the main stalk while trimming the rest of the branch off. make sure there is a fan left per branch to be cut. id do this over a couple weeks & trim no more than a 1/3 @ a time. then let heal for a week. might be hard to come to grips w/ this after nourishing them this far but you have aprox 3x2x~7-8'. 5 plants in there is too close for comfort imo. this way you can give your hand @ cloning....lol


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 17, 2010)

well i'm thinking... i have the room in there, its closed of at 2x3 because its the smallest i could do so the light would be more dense.
so i could just bring the area out another 6 inches, or a foot maybe. (400w HPS should be cool for 3x3 right?)
i'd just have to move the fan and rig up a new reflector wall.

i'd rather do this, and just top the two taller ones. i don't really feel confident enough to start chopping branches off at this point...

thanks for the input, appreciated as always!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 17, 2010)

hey chuckdee. yeah 400 will cover a 3x3 but wont have the penetrating power w/ plants that tall. youre looking @ 2-4' plants if left natural. that is material for a 1k. ill try & link yah to a post id had done on single colas & then you can decide. it sounds scary, but its not.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51163


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 17, 2010)

what makes you say they will be 2-4 feet? the clones on my first grow were from the same place and didn't get taller then 2 feet, although they were different strains.

by 'that is material for a 1k' do you mean i am looking at 1000w to flower these?? i'm confused... i thought it's just lumans per square foot... if you have enough you have enough. you're saying if there that tall it wont be enough penetrating power, even if it's 5000+ lumans per square foot?
sorry for all the questions i'm just trying to get this straight.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2010)

the penetrating power is how far into the canopy of your plants your lights can reach and still give enough light for nice tight buds.  A 400w even at 5000 lumens will not be able to handle a 4ft tall plant.  The top and side branches will be nice and tight but you will end up with alot of fluffy bud.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 18, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> what makes you say they will be 2-4 feet? the clones on my first grow were from the same place and didn't get taller then 2 feet, although they were different strains.
> 
> by 'that is material for a 1k' do you mean i am looking at 1000w to flower these?? i'm confused... i thought it's just lumans per square foot... if you have enough you have enough. you're saying if there that tall it wont be enough penetrating power, even if it's 5000+ lumans per square foot?
> sorry for all the questions i'm just trying to get this straight.


 
hey chuck well if you have 1-2' plants in veg & flip now @ this height they will double to triple in height depending on strain. LHL answered your lighting question just how i would of.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 18, 2010)

well then... one last question: would 3x2.5ft be okay for three feet plants? . the area right now is 3ft x 1ft 9 inches (just took a better measurment), if i bring it out to 2.5 do you think that will be cool? it seems like the extra 10 inches will free up a lot of room i just need to keep the plants short, but how short?
i cant see them getting as tall as you're saying, just based on my first grow.
they did not grow more then a few inches during flowering, about 2ft when i chopped. 
thanks again guys, your time's appreciated as always


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah it will let in a lil more light to lower branches. id cut off lower branches so that you dont have popcorn buds eating up valuable plant energy. when you put into flower lets say shes 3' tall. id trim lower foot of plant free of all branches. imo


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 19, 2010)

right on doc - i've actually been given that advise by local stoners and such... nice to hear it backed up by a more trustworthy opinion. someone once told me to let the popcorn buds grow, then harvest them way early, and let the rest of the plant go on. 
that way you can add the popcorn nugs to the ever growing bag of trim for hash one day.
so i guess my plan for now is to top the two taller ones, and edit the space some, bring it out 6 inches. i'm gonna change the lights at the end of the week. if they start to take off too tall, i'll just have to worry about it then.

i'll check in with some pictures in a week or so, a few of the bubba kush's fan leaves are burning up, i think its nute burn. 

take it easy everyone!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 19, 2010)

you can take branches off up to week 2 of flower then just let em go. you can however keep pinching the lil baby shoots that try to emerge from the area of prevoius trimming. hope that makes scense. leave all popcorn that emerges in flower that wasnt intentially removed in the beginning so that it can mature for that hash. if you think its nute burn on some leaves then just back off a lil w/ the fert & youll be fine. get us some pics maybe w/ a ruler next to em if your in doubt of what to trim so we can poss help aid you in what to trim if its questionable.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 19, 2010)

right on. here are pics with rulers, kinda hard to see the lower branches and whatnot, i can try and take better ones if necessary.  
i'd like to top the romulan and prune all of them tomorrow, and am planning to change to 12/12 on sunday. hopefully 4 days will be enough healing time before switching the lights?

day 41/32...pics in order from 1st to last: romulan, super grape ape, purple kush, bubba kush and lastly gdp.... thanks


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 19, 2010)

hi chuck...

Awesome selection of genetics you've got there. I'll be pulling up a chair for this one.  You've got some great looking plants all ready for take off...  

Rock ON!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks DOS!
glad to have you along for the ride.
:48:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 20, 2010)

so i decided i'm gonna go for a single cola on the grandaddy... just for fun lol. to see what happens... i'm gonna wait til saturday because your post says go directly into 12/12 after you prune.
doc your post makes it look pretty simple, i'm gonna do "the pruning method" but one question... the picture diagram makes it clear but you onlt do the bottom three branches and your done? i dont see how that's any different from  pruning the popcorn bud sites... except it says go into 12/12 right away for the main cola technique instead of letting it heal.
what do ya think?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 20, 2010)

chuck you would prune all the way to the top. make sure to have fans all the way up. def give her some time to heal b4 the flip. couple 3 days should be alright just like yuor planning. i do disagree w/ that statement on no healing.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 21, 2010)

wow, thats a lot of trimming! kinda scary. would you do all this trimming in one sitting?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 21, 2010)

so today i pruned the lowest couple branches on them, didn't end up going for the single cola. here are some before and after pics, not all of the pictures would upload for some reason.

on another note, getting them out from under the light gave me a good look at how gross some of the gdp and pk leafs are looking! the brown spots are only on the gdp and only on three leaves.... the pk is all curly and yellow 
take a look for yourself... any diagnosis???

pics....

first two - sga

second 2 - gdp

third 2 - pk

7th photo - bubba kush after pruning

and the last photo is of the PK leaf... 

thanks for lookin


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 22, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> wow, thats a lot of trimming! kinda scary. would you do all this trimming in one sitting?


 
no in multiple sittings. 2-3


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 27, 2010)

switched to 12/12 today...wish me luck!
i'll come through with some photos when things start to change.
peace
chuck


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 28, 2010)

looking forward to seeing em in a couple weeks


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 2, 2010)

:watchplant: :ccc:  :watchplant: :ccc:  :watchplant: :ccc:  :watchplant:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 2, 2010)

Yo Chuck...

VERY nice! Your plants look ready to go and especially trimmed up Bubba K looks awesome.  I wonder if your plants need a bit of Cal Mag?  I can't see the leaves too close...  But it looks like you had a bit of nute burn on those yellowing leaves.  How do your new leaves look?  Any burn?  If you are just now switching to 12/12 you might want to give them one more good shot of veg nutes or a 50/50 bloom/veg transition nute with even NPK #'s to help them with some N for the leaf yellowing issue.  

I think you'll get a really decent harvest with all the well developed branches and multiple bud sites available on your plant.  I've seen a lot of guys grow BubbaK as just as one main cola and I've always thought more bud sites for less dense budding strains is the way to go.  I look forward to seeing all your strains GO...  I just got ahold of a pre 98 Bubba cut and a Grape Ape too...  They're in my bubbler rooting now so it's gonna be a while before they're ready to flower so I'll be taking notes til then... 

Happy Growing!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 2, 2010)

hey dos! thanks for the good wishes and such.

what is cal mag?

i switched to 12/12 5 days ago, and the day after i changed them i gave them their first flowering nutes. so i guess it's too late for that last shot of veg nutes you suggested.. oh well. 

as for the GDP and PK most of the yellow/brown spotted leaves are crispy and dead, but still attached to the plant. those that arent dead seem to be dying, and the new growth looks nice and healthy.... for the PK at least. i dont have my hopes up too high for the grandaddy. 
none seem to be suffering from nute burn except the bubba's got some going on since the last feeding. 
i may start mixing two batches of feed to get the bubba a lil less then the others.
i'll get some pics later this week..
take it easy my dude
:48: 
chuck


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 2, 2010)

looking good there chuckdee. i wanna see how all this turns out. i know how ya feel with the :watchplant: :ccc: :watchplant::smoke1:  :watchplant: :ccc: :watchplant: lmao, i am in the same boat with my grow. they cant grow fast enough. green mojo till the end for ya chuck. happy growing.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the mojo t2g! and yeah, they say the waiting is the hardest part... good luck with your girls too!

anyway, it's been a couple weeks since i took some pics, so i thought i'd take some today, day 7 of 12/12. 
not much has changed yet, but it's nice to see some healthy growth overtaking the previously hurtin PK.

here's three of the bubba kush


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 3, 2010)

super grape ape.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 3, 2010)

first 2 are GDP, third is PK


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 3, 2010)

a couple romulan close ups and one of the whole gang...

peace everybody


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 7, 2010)

day 11 pic update..
1 - purple kush
2 - grandaddy
3 - super grape ape
4 - romulan
5 - bubba kush
thanks for lookin'


----------



## Tact (Feb 7, 2010)

Right there with you, day 17 myself. 

_"I get inspired by the blunts too, I'll front you"_


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 7, 2010)

....if you run with a bunk crew!

yep, i checked out that white russian. i'll be watching her closely :watchplant: 

keep it lit!:ccc: 
chuck


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 8, 2010)

sup chuck keep it up


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 9, 2010)

hey doctor how ya been?

my ladies have perked up some since their last feeding, i gave them a heavier nute mix they day i took those last pics and they seem to be lovin' it. 

it's funny, the PK and GDP, who have been the only ones hurting through this grow, are coming along the quickest. well see what that bud QUALITY is like though... 

one kind of negative thing in my grow right nowis things are getting too cool. the temps are like 65-70 in the light. i'll have to check the low temp of the dark tomorrow morning. 

i'll get some more pics soon, they seem to be growing noticeably every day.

thanks for checking in


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 9, 2010)

the temps are getting as low as 51 at night. BUT i did find the thermometer reader thing has fallen to the ground from where it was taped up on the wall by the plants. :doh: i hope that is why it was reading so low. i taped it back up just now and it went from 62 to 65 in like a minute, so hopefully it'll keep climbing.

they smell nice


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 9, 2010)

hey get a cheap indoor/outdoor thermometer. i leave the readout which is inside temp around the pot area but off floor. then take your outdoor sensor & keep at canopy height. even keeps highs & lows.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 10, 2010)

day 14... just one of the romulan, the only one i topped and it seems to have been successful.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just caught this thread..

nice strain selection fo sho

It has been getting colder around these parts hasn't it? It is supposed to stay cold for the next week (probably longer) but it won't get much colder than it is now...

Cal Mag is a supplement with Calcium and Magnesium..*get it..use it*..MJ loves that stuff....if you haven't needed it yet, you will..guaranteed

What's up with the Gravity? did you ever get it? If you are going to use it, the time is coming up in a few weeks when you throw it in....

I have used it with GDP but not in soil..

The Rommy looks good


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 10, 2010)

what's up dude. glad to see you stumbled across my GJ.

cal mag sounds like a worthy investment, i'll look into that stuff.

yeah it has been colder out here in the east bay too, my temps are getting too low really. 51 is the dark time low and i think i remember reading the 50's is stressful, and the 40's is shocking. like you said too, i don't think it'll get much colder then this. 

yeah i got the gravity, i'm honestly kinda scared of it though. i'm thinkin bout using it on the grandaddy and the purple kush. but then again, they have had kind of a rough time along this grow with light burns and (N) deficiency. i read that it shouldn't be used on stressed plants. hopefully my low temps arent stressing them too much for the gravity.

another concern i had, is if i use gravity on 2-3 of the 5 plants, and raise the light, wont that kind of skimp the light on the others at a very crucial time?

i know you're familiar with the product so your thoughts on those points would be mucho appreciated!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

Chuck! Hey man, glad I popped in just in time... Looking pretty sweet here, and looks like your are getting the Royal MP treatment from some fine growers. Gonna sit in if it's all cool. 

Super grape Ape huh? You shopping Harborside? I seen this there. Do you know what it is or why it's "super"? I asked the girl behind the clone counter last time I was there and I swear what she told me was "Umm, because it's GA x GA I think???" Haha! Well, I dunno about all that. She didn't sound like she knew a dang thing. I have the other GA cut..... Still.

Alright bro, the show is just startin' and I'm in the front rowwww...:hubba: 

If you got these from Harborside bro, I have grown most of these cuts from there. So has Qman 

Watch that bubba for balls man. Watch her realllll close....


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 10, 2010)

whats up NV? i didnt realize you're local. 
no wonder you got rhymes, you're inhabited with that bay area funk! haha.

nah i didnt get these from harbor side, i buy from berkeley patients group, better known as the BPG. harbor side is a cool spot too, i haven't tried their clones though.
i was also wondering about the 'super', i posted a thread in the strains section and no one here on MP had heard of it either. 

glad to have you along for the ride mayne...keep it lit


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 10, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> what's up dude. glad to see you stumbled across my GJ.
> 
> cal mag sounds like a worthy investment, i'll look into that stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Good call...I would hold off on the Gravity if the plants aren't extremely happy..the first time can be tricky as well...

I keep very careful record of my nutrient strengths...I lower my ppms by a little more than a third and I don't have any probs..

I haven't really had to raise the lights when I use it cuz I usually err on the diluted side when it comes to nutes

the thing is, though.. I haven't used it in dirt.. Some use it as a foliar, but I don't like foliars cuz they can burn leaves...

stay warm


(I just wondered what people on the east coast would think if they say us talking about "cold" right now)


----------



## nvthis (Feb 10, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> whats up NV? i didnt realize you're local.
> no wonder you got rhymes, you're inhabited with that bay area funk! haha.


 
Ha, Chuck, yer just makin' fun of me now!  Ima big ol' redneck from NorCali!! 

Hey, sent you a pm bro...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 11, 2010)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Good call...I would hold off on the Gravity if the plants aren't extremely happy..the first time can be tricky as well...
> 
> I keep very careful record of my nutrient strengths...I lower my ppms by a little more than a third and I don't have any probs..
> 
> ...



haha, yeah, i think east coasters would be fine wearing shorts at ocean beach this week  can't do it lol

well, the grape ape is the happiest camper in the grow i'd say. 
i might just give it to her only, whatever, it really depends on how they're lookin in a month or so.
i do plan on growing PK and GDP in the next run, so it would be cool to compare the bud before and after gravity. we'll see. 

thanks for stopping by cmd, be sure to check back when the party really starts!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 12, 2010)

check out weird the grandaddy looks in that pic  
1 - grandaddy
2 - bubba kush
3 - purple kush
4 - grape ape
5 - romulan


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Here they come! Turn off the HPS for a quick pic next time, you will be surprised how the flash will make the buds POP!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

Tact said:
			
		

> Here they come! Turn off the HPS for a quick pic next time, you will be surprised how the flash will make the buds POP!


 
Umm, I say just adjust your white balance so's we can see this better. Adjust it to 'incandescent'

That, to me, looks like nitro deprivation. Looks like she just didn't get enough. Doesn't look like lock out or anything, or there would be more than one issue. At this point in the game it won't hurt her to give a little extra 'N' chuck. Just remember her need for this nutrient is just beginning to wane, but won't disappear entirely.

CMD is right on with the cal/mag. I run supersoil and use it almost every watering. It's cheap to pick up, and good to have around.

Looking good so far bro.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 12, 2010)

hey chuck. this is where the real fun begins. tis my favorite time o the season. as stated before, try & drowned out that hps so we can see the true beauty of these girls. looking good.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks dudes... yeah maybe i'll hold a piece of cardboard or something over the light to block off direct light for a min next photoshoot...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 13, 2010)

just found the incandescent setting on my camera... thanks for the heads up NV. no need to post these really, but they're better quality so here....
bubba, pk, grape ape


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh hell yeah. Real nice man. Starting to see some trichs now. Keep up the good camera work Chuck!  That bubba is about to get mean frosty!!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 14, 2010)

extended my fourth wall today up higher, getting muuuuccchh better light now and my temps and creeping up to a much nicer place, hanging out at 73 right now  
highest they've been in the last week is 68....
also i went to the hydro store to get some calmag today and i was 3 dollars short lol.... im so broke (and scared of overdraft charges) 
i got enough scratch together now, hopefully will be picking that up tomorrow.

and the wait continues. :watchplant:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Right on! Cruisin' right along with ya man.

Just got done with my DIY ring flash and gonna go play


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

a diy what??


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Post 191 and on.. A ring flash.. It's how Subcool get his super killer bud shots..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51042&page=10


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

wow thats pretty nifty NV... you're one creative dude

in the meantime, folks - check out these pics of the bud from my first grow. not bad for a half-assed run.... they're real tiny nugs, though. REAL tiny.
looking back at these pics what i know now, i think i harvested too early. 
grape punch and an unknown strain


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice buds there buddy. You trim just like me!  Tight and clean... No long haired hippy bud lol


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

lovely buds chuck...nvthis this long haired hippy is eyeing u..


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

:rofl: i can't stand long haired hippy buds! i find myself trimming weed that i buy sometimes lol.... my buds look the opposite of me... clean cut, fresh shaved and well dressed


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I am doing a cleaner trim the last day or two..if you look at my trim pics you guys should see a dif from my last post...I dont mind crystally leaves or pruple ones...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah i don't mind smoking super frosted leaves either, but IMO trimming them off doesn't make any difference in your buds weight or quality, may taste less harsh and it makes your hash better
i am kinda OCD when it comes to trimming though....

look!!! my grape ape starting to get nice and frosty! 
these next 4-6 weeks are going to be sooo sloowwww:holysheep:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

How's she smellin' Chuck?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

just how she's lookin
nah, i couldn't tell you how the grape ape specificly is smelling, but the whole room is starting to smell pretty good


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 15, 2010)

looking good chuck. thanks for stopping by my gj. try & get temps up a few more degrees & youll be golden. whats your rh? it plays a big role. i had to break down this year & buy a humidifier cause my room was high teens now everything is going better @ 35%. would like to get it higher but just cant. 

dont know if rh is a problem in cali winters? MI air is really dry now


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2010)

burn some of that bubba kush for me. Its looking good man.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 17, 2010)

word doc. i haven't checked my humitity, but i know it's not high enough to get mold so im not really worried about it for now. my conditions aren't exactly ideal anyways. my next room will be building (hopefully) with the help of MP member's advise. humitity will be taken into consideration.. good to hear you got yours in check (for the most part) and are doing better because of it. 

haha yeah drift, every nug i grow will be burned in honor of MP and all its members. you guys rule...

couple pics. first the romulan, then the grape ape main cola starting to form up
thanks for lookin


----------



## nvthis (Feb 17, 2010)

Chuck, these are starting to look real good man. Your doing a great job here bro!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks nv

grandaddy day 22


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 19, 2010)

picked up some cal mag today, i'll be using that with every watering until i flush
more pics - all of them, bk, pk, romulan, grape ape's purplin' leaves... the cool temps are starting to make an impact i guess 

take it easy


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 19, 2010)

looking lush there chuck. take it easy


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking Nice and Green chuck...your plants are nice and squat...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow those really are nice, not a flaw on them.. good job


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 20, 2010)

doc, ham, mindz... thanks for stopping by dudes.
mindz, the purple kush and gdp are definitely not flawless, not many happy fan leaves left. but all the new growth around the buds are lush and green. the others are lookin happy though 

ham, VERY squat man! the romulan is the tallest, just over 2 feet, and the grandaddy is the shortest at just over a foot... nice and bushy tho

have a good one


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> ham, VERY squat man! the romulan is the tallest, just over 2 feet, and the grandaddy is the shortest at just over a foot... nice and bushy tho


 
Right on the money Chuck. Any idea how long you'll let the rom go?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 20, 2010)

hey nv, no idea how long the rom or the others will take. when they start looking ripe i'll just peep the trichs with the magnifying scope thing daily... hope they dont take forever... spent 50 bucks on trees four days ago and i'm already out! i'm sick of it!!


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Ha! Yeah, just have your next batch ready to go man, you should never run out or have to buy again  You should probably think 12 weeks for the rom like Kasgrow did. I think he got waaay better results than me @ 9 weeks.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 20, 2010)

for sure, i guess i'm looking at 12 weeks for the romulan then, i'm gonna play it by ear though checkin the trics, thanks for the info dude... 
just so you know, i don't wanna blow the thread up with hella pics everyday, but i upload pics to a flickr account a lot if you wanna check out the progress...
hXXp://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckdee3030/


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> for sure, i guess i'm looking at 12 weeks for the romulan then, i'm gonna play it by ear though checkin the trics, thanks for the info dude...
> just so you know, i don't wanna blow the thread up with hella pics everyday, but i upload pics to a flickr account a lot if you wanna check out the progress...
> hXXp://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckdee3030/


 
Haha! Chuck, absolute rubbish! Blow this thread UP bro


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 20, 2010)

uuuhhhh :yeahthat: :headbang:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 20, 2010)

hmmmm well in that case.....
day 24 bubba/pk/rom/gdp, grape ape cola, grandaddy


----------



## nvthis (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! Yeah man, we _don't_ have the same grape ape, that's for sure. No way mine donkeys up like that. Nicely done!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 20, 2010)

why you been holdin out on this porn chuck?! lol, looks great & yeah ur GA is gunna be sportin a mean one.

whats up nv?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

1 - bk & rom
2 - grandaddy


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

day 26 super grape ape:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Very healthy looking cola ya got there Chuck! Just ran this jounal. Very impressive. Whats the smell like?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks chef! nice have see you roll through. the grow is really starting to smell great...i wanna sleep in there lol... gotta love the smell of FRESH unburned weed...my room smells like burned weed and cigarettes and ash... so the grow is a really nice breath of "fresh air" 

i'm off to the hydro store to get some T5's... gonna build me a veg box.
i know my club has Blue Dream clones, they're getting an invitation to the party for sure - and well see what else they got. i wanna have some vegged plants ready to flower when i harvest these babies...

take care everyone!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Great looking bud man... How many grows have you done?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey chuck, you pull any clones off that super ga?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

mindzeye^ this is my second grow... the first one that i am taking seriously though. my first grow i was like okay, i'll get a good light and a full line of nutes and ill be set. i didnt know what ph was though... haha

nv^ nope.. and every day i get more angry about it lol. the club is out of them now too 
i'll be cloning from now on though, hopefully i'll come up on another good grape ape cutting one day.

peace


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 23, 2010)

chuck looks great. that GA looks stellar. you should reveg her as a side project. do it, do it!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

not sure what revegging is... but if it can save these genetics i'm interested


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 24, 2010)

hmm, so do you just harvest the bud and leave some branch starts/fan leaves and the main stalk? what do you mean 1/3?

and sadly no, that don't have any on display at least, but i didnt ask. when i buy i'm gonna ask them just incase.

thanks for stopping by!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow, that would be so nice. if i could get my hands on another clone i'd be cloning her for years to come lol.... thanks for the info mindz


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 24, 2010)

yup like ME said leave a 1/3 of plant. this means some bud to. bud is where all the new growth will come from. takes about a month, but will give you roughly twice as much bud 2nd time around. i think ill find irish's thread for yah. ok maybe not. looks like irish wiped out everything & jumped ship. anybody know why? 

anyhow chuck its not that hard. id trim like said above then trim root ball down & repot. should trim root ball b/c when you chop all that veg off, roots dont need to be there to try and feed something that is not there. hope that makes sense. plant grows more roots to nurish the vegatation thats its making.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 25, 2010)

first 2 - bubba kush
second 2 - purple kush 
third 2 - super grape ape
last 1 - romulan

enjoy


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn man that bubba looks serious chuck!


----------



## Tact (Feb 25, 2010)

_Cpl. Hicks - Aliens_.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 2, 2010)

1 - bk
2 - pk
3 - gdp
4 - rom
5 - rom
6 - sga
7 - sga

thanks for lookin


----------



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2010)

Super Ga... Insane! Those look great chuck. Man, ya gonna have to pat yourself on the back for this one.. You have done a fantastic job!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 2, 2010)

hey NV... good to see ya... hows the grow room clean up coming?
the GA is blowin up... she'll be getting a dose of the Gravity soon... the others aren't happy enough for it i don't think
so hopefully that big fat cola will be insanely dense too:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2010)

So far ga has been up there with some of the densest bud I have grown. Nugs like rocks bro. 

The room is ready, just waiting for the veg to catch up.. Soon man, soon..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2010)

great job chuck. youve got some dank on hand. love that sga. how tall is she? didnt have any reference in pic. looks like shell like a light drink of gravity. i know you did your homework on it... right?  never used it, but have heard stories of trying to maximize on it & went waaaaay south. hope i didnt scare yah....lol im very interested in it.

nv how much looooooonger in veg? cant wait to see


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 3, 2010)

the cola's bout 8 inches tall doc... and yeah, i've done my reading about the gravity... thats why i'm not giving it to all of them... that grape ape is just asking for it though

almost got my veg box together.. gonna get my pop to come through and cut a couple holes and help me vent it - he's a contractor. 
it's laced with a pioneer IV T5...4 foot 4 tube. the space is 2'x4'x3.5'
hopefully i'll get some clones in there by friday.:hubba: 

peace everyone...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 3, 2010)

here...


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

Plants lookin mighty fine chuck....


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 3, 2010)

right on ham! lookin forward to that jillybean man


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 4, 2010)

question -
when i get these clones i'm only giving them water for at least a week, no fox farm, but what about cal mag?


----------



## Tact (Mar 4, 2010)

Great veg box, your plants are putting on weight for sure.

Uhh my soil for clones has been FFOF and they didn't need any cal-mag for the first month or so it seemed, I use RO water also so, no cal-mag in that. FFOF apparently has some kind of shells in them that provide cal-mag for a period of time. (Hicks put that in one of my posts)


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks tact. what do signs of needing cal mag look like?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 6, 2010)

usually starts w/ leaves looking like N def, sometimes, but then chlorosis will usually start to show on inner leaf progressing through out rest of leaf. in extreme cases leaf will contort & twist real crazy. this is from my experience. most times though you will have multiple def's so can be tricky to diagnos properly. i know i have hell of atime trying to pinpoint def's sometimes.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 6, 2010)

word doc. yeah, i think it'll take a few runs for me to start feelin confident enough with this plant before i can make an accurate diagnosis. thank god for this website...

veg box is in effect. i picked up 2 purple kush clones, and 2 blue dream. i really like blue dream, it's a sativa dominant apparently, but i've never really got a sativa effect off it. we'll see how she turns out...
i'll start a grow journal for them when i put them into flower. 

happy growing everyone....


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 6, 2010)

everything seems to be coming along smoothly in the flower room.. about half way through week 6. the purple kush and grandaddy look exactly the same... exactly. they smell sweet and fruity, so needless to say im smiling about that.. the bubba doesn't smell much at all. 
first pic is a purple kush branch, and the second is a close up of that same PK bud(kinda blurry ). third pic is of the romulan:hubba: 
peace


----------



## Tact (Mar 7, 2010)

The trichs are hard at work putting up their own little building projects, future institutions of education, the sciences, playgrounds, for you to smoke later.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 7, 2010)

:rofl: makin me feel like a terrorist over here!


----------



## jamexican686 (Mar 9, 2010)

Great stuff man I was wondering out of all the strains, what strains are flowering the best the grape ape looks awesome, I think Imma pick sone up for my next grow.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats chuck... things have come a long way from the first setup you were running with.  I really like the new veg box, and hope that it treats you well in the future!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 9, 2010)

jam - thanks man! the cutting i have is actually called "super grape ape" i dont know why it has the 'super'. but if you come across a clone with the 'super' in front - buy it!!

lord lama! i was wondering if you would check in to see how the girls are doing. thanks a lot for helping the kid out early on - you really helped make it happen! take it easy man.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 9, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> everything seems to be coming along smoothly in the flower room.. about half way through week 6. the purple kush and grandaddy look exactly the same... exactly. they smell sweet and fruity, so needless to say im smiling about that.. the bubba doesn't smell much at all.
> first pic is a purple kush branch, and the second is a close up of that same PK bud(kinda blurry ). third pic is of the romulan:hubba:
> peace


 
When I grew the HS PK and GDP, it was almost impossible to tell them apart. The finished product look/smell was also similar, but there is a distinct difference...

Looking fantastic Chuck! Man, you growin' the hell outta them weeds bro


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Whatz..up..chuck! Hehe, ladies looking frosty there buddy!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks big chefski!

yeah nv it's crazy, they could be twins. we'll see what the trimmed bud looks like though. i bet we had the same cutting..
thanks dude

:ccc:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 10, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> lord lama! i was wondering if you would check in to see how the girls are doing. thanks a lot for helping the kid out early on - you really helped make it happen! take it easy man.


 
Well I'm just glad your hard work is payin off for ya, and I surely couldn't miss out on seeing your girls grow to maturity.  What kind of uncle would I be if I did that.  lol


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 10, 2010)

:rofl: yeah man, they sure love their uncle. they would be much less beautiful without his help!

anybody know whats up with this young blue dream? when i got it home from the club, i noticed the very slight browning on the leaf tips, but now its actually noticeable and does not look great.... the other blue dream looks okay, not fantastic, but both purp kushs are very happy ladies. 

they've only had water so far... gonna come in with cal mag on their next feeding. 

thanks


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 10, 2010)

:bump: 
what does she want from me??
also - any advise on cooling the temps in the veg box? i have two 9 inch house fans now, with the 50cfm fan pulling air out. no matter how many fans i add it's been at 78-83....


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey chukles. Looks like your lady is a bit, just a bit overwatered( the leaves that are starting to turn into a claw). Also when you cal-mag start of slow. Did they already give it a feeding? Almost looks like stright up nute burn. Maybe check the seals on your box. more airtight will utilise your exaust fans.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey chef, thanks for the response. theyve been in soil for 5 days now and i have only given them phed water once. no nutes yet, i thought it might wanting nutes. the brown was on the very tip when i bought it, and it's just been spread back eating the leaf. 
heres a pic of the other blue dream clone. it had no browning when i bought it, but it was pretty droopy. then theres one of a purple kush. 

take it easy


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Start them off light on the feedings and see where ya are at. I usually burn up a few leaves at the start with my clones. How'd the roots look?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Chuck...

NICE flower girlz going on there...  I think the Blue Dream came over-fertilized courtesy of the new dude at the dispensary.  When lil plants are over fertilized it just slows em down til they work their way thru it.  Just keep giving them water and watch for burn on the new emerging grow tips.  I think you might have to up the cfm rating of your fan to cool things down another 5 degrees in your veg coffin...:hubba:  See if you can find a 200 cfm fan and maybe a Speedster fan motor speed controller for $22 becuz if you have too much air movement you can always dial it down with a controller so overkill wouldn't be a bad thing.

Rock ON!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks dos and chef. 

but im afraid ive got bigger problems on my hands now - the romulan is infested with what i think is powder mold.
check the first picture. thats the romulan - see the powder on the leaves?
it's all over the romulan. basically all bud sites look like that pic as far as the mold. 

the second pic is the bubba. this is the only spot i could find it on the bubba. and it was on a leaf that was touching on the rom - they're next to each other. 

the purple kush, grandaddy and super ga have none. 

should i try to treat the romulan? should i kill it? its week 7. i'm considering just chopping it early to try and save infesting the others...

is this powder mold??


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2010)

Yup bro, that's whatcha got. It's too close to harvest to go down without a fight now...

There are a few things you can do. You might have to look on another site though... (The search function on mp seems to be wacked out of it's mind right now)

What kind of budget are you working with? There are some simple and cheap things that can be done, but do them fast!! You want this stuff pretty much gone and dormant before you harvest. Even if you harvest early it will still be there, so put that out of your mind... You got a few weeks to get that under control and harvest when it's best for you man.

1 part skim milk mixed with 9 parts water and applied via spray to all parts of the plant might get you through (I have never tried this recipe, but everyone says it works pretty good) Spray it on every 4-7 days. I would just go every four this late in flower

I use DM products (even late in flower) And it does pretty well.

What is your exhaust set up in detail? And what are you using for air circ?

Lets's get this done Chuck. It's a beauty grow. You've done well and for that deserve better than killing it or chopping too early!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 11, 2010)

right on nv. 
couple question about pm though - can it spread to the other plants without actually touching them?? the small amount of pm on the bubba k im pretty sure was actually touching the romulan. i see none on the others and i want it to stay that way!!
what causes it? 

i guess its coffee and reading all night then action in the morning....:hairpull:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry Chuck, if those plants have it, then everything in your room has probably been infected. That's just the way it goes. It is an airborne contaminant, and once it's in a plant, it's there to stay. That's why you will be treating _ALL_ the plants. Not just the ones you saw it on.

Air exchange can really have an impact. The better the air exchange the better. Temp can also have an effect. Some strains of plant can be more resistant than others.... There are a lot of factors. The factor you are going to add to that is staying right on top of it. This will be the determining factor. You _will_ pull a nice harvest, but you must stay on it. When the pm 'seems' to go away, don't be lulled into thinking the treatment is finished. You'r riding this one 'til the end bro.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 11, 2010)

well it looks like im not cruising though these last few weeks....
thanks for the in depth response as always nv. you the dude.

going by relentless' pm thread (just read your response to that) i'm gonna pick up some SM90 tomorrow.

thanks for the help dude:ccc:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 12, 2010)

Check the price on that first... I am totally sure that it is cheaper than the DM, but if not, go with the DM. DM is not a fungicide. I used to be in pest control/agricultural and fungicides were always the scariest stuff. BBP an awsome grower. Like I said, if he says it works, then it's all good. It's just not for me...

Good luck bro. Keep us up to speed on your progress.. And your full term perfect harvest!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 12, 2010)

went to the hydro store today and this is what i came home with.

hXXp://www.planetnatural.com/site/bi-carb-fungicide.html

i'll let you know how it goes...

peace


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 12, 2010)

so pulling the plants out of the room to give them a spray, i got a chance to take some nice pictures.

the first three pics are the bubba. 
then one of the grandaddy.
two of the PK, (probably the best bud shots i've taken)
and the last four are of that super grape ape.

enjoy the porn:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey chuck, pic out your favorite and drop in into BPOTM!:hubba:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 12, 2010)

already done did it buddy - good luck purple kush!

i sprayed down the plants and it seems to have gotten rid of the mold (what's visible at least), but im going to keep an eye on it daily, it may be back later. plants shouldn't be harvested for two weeks after the spray is applied, so hopefully it wont come back a bunch of times and prolong harvest.

peace


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 12, 2010)

ive had a ton of trouble with pm/mold here in the bay.  have lots of airflow, low moisture/humidity, and burn sulphur everyday until the 2nd week of flowering


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the info gf... i dont know where my humidity is at - i need to get that in check as soon as my wallet lets me. 

forgot to post this one... super ga day 44


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 13, 2010)

HI Chuck...

So sorry about the dadgummed PM...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But I gotta say your buds really look bangin' so I hope you can fight that funk and get the most out of your grow.  You're really getting me fired up to see my cuts of Pre 98 Bubba & Grape Ape get flowered in another month...  Knock on wood I've never had PM issues here in the dirtyolsouth but pardon my ignorance NVthis, but what are you referring to as DM Products?   I'd like to develop a preventative routine with something to hedge by bet against getting PM.  A buddy who runs a hydro shop just gave me some Greencure fungicide... Does anyone use that out in SF?

Anyhooo.... Rock on Chuck and keep swingin'...:hubba:

Peace!


----------



## Tact (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the powdery mildew chuck, could a dehumidifier help the situation?


----------



## nvthis (Mar 14, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> pardon my ignorance NVthis, but what are you referring to as DM Products?
> 
> Peace!


 
DOS, there is no need for pardon begging with me bro, you know that! 

The DM products are "Dutch Masters" products. I use Zone and Penetrator. This is one of the spendier(sp?) products you could use, but it was something that just really worked for me, and it's in my nute cab....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 14, 2010)

Chuck You got a pretty serious lineup there bud... Im jealous...

Hope you get everything back to normal over here bud...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 14, 2010)

DOS - thanks for the kind words dude... i think air exchange is to blame for my PM...but im not completely sure. i didnt see the "greencure" fungicide at my hydro store, but i got a dif. brand of fungicide..

tact - a dehumidifier probably would help, i don't even know the humidity of the flower space... i'm just going to try and battle this with the fungicide and renovate the space after i chop... maybe i should work a dehumidifyer into the plan. thanks 

thanks jaam! appreciated... 

peace


----------



## nvthis (Mar 14, 2010)

I would look at air circ/exchange/temp before a dehumidifier bro. I look at the dehumidifier as last line, when something _CANNOT_ be fixed another way. It's perfect for a last line of defense, but a lousy bandaid to cover up some other deficiency, ya know?


----------



## Irish (Mar 16, 2010)

looks good chuckdee. ...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks don & nv..

heres a few shots of the bubba kush, day 48

(...no new pm either)


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 16, 2010)

right on chuck looks good. glad the pm is holding out for you. def look into getting better circulation. small areas are a snap to turn that air over easily 5x's a minute.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 18, 2010)

im bout to flush the flowering girls, but i got a couple q's - 
how much water should i run through? (i think my pots are 3gal)
do you have to balance the ph of the water you use to flush? 
should i wait until they need water to flush them or is it cool if i watered them yesterday?

help is appreciated as always - thanks.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 18, 2010)

1. 2-3x's but more never hurt
2. yes IMO cause you want them to expend all stored nutes easily
3. can flush whenever. 
it just dawned on me this isnt even close to final flush fo you. why are you flushing so soon though? theyre just beginning to pack on the weight.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 18, 2010)

well, i'm into week 8 now, "technically" they should be done... i'm letting them go maybe 1-3 more weeks or so, when do you flush the nute taste out? i was gonna do one now and keep going with nutes then flush again before harvest. 

i just dont want my bud to crackle/spark when i light it. do you know what im talking about? i've never seen anyone talk about that on this site. but my pops grew weed that he didnt flush and when you lit the bowl it crackled and sparked... i always assumed that was from nutes not being flushed, but ive only read people on here say they flush to get the taste out... :confused2:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 18, 2010)

i know what youre talking about as far as the snap, crackle, spark. i flush 1-2 wks b4 chop. its a waste of time & money to do a flush then nute then flush. id let this be their last feed then next week come feed then flush. en den you can let em go as long as you want, but that should get you to ur target date.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 19, 2010)

great lookin' bud shots chuck,, hope the pm stays far away from ur crop the rest the way out.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure what that snap crackle pop is... I woulda thunk seeds or excess moisture, but unflushed nutes? Hm. Learn something new all the time 

Hey Chuck, you might want to approach Subcool and ask him to post his article on "nute fade", if he hasn't already. Interesting stuff. He deals mostly with organics, but some of it might be applicable here.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 19, 2010)

hm NV, you're lucky you dont know about the snap crackle and spark! i dont know if it's from nute build up for a fact, but i do know that it sucks for a fact. 
feeding nothing but water for the last three weeks (with no real flush) is what i did my first time and there was no spark, so i just made the assumption that it was nute build up...:confused2:

on another note, i think i'm gonna head out and get some pipe cleaners and try some LST on the youngin's. they're starting to grow nicely. i almost feel like they're doing better vegging under the T5 then the were under the HPS.  the new growth on the blue dream is cool, one clone looks way better than the other though. 
i almost bought a querkle clone to throw in there yesterday but i decided against crowding more in there. (unless i see more cuttings of that super grape ape!)

peace everybody


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 19, 2010)

Just checking in on your grow, nice bud shots, green mojo to you.
Check out my sig grow, just learning how to view and judge these trichs.
Lookin beautiful though


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 19, 2010)

right on SE... just checked out that amber alert thread recently. 
took a couple trich shots of the a SGA popcorn nug today - 51 days. she's still got some time on her from what i can see... what do you guys think..?


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice close up bro! I don't see any ambers on there, but it could just be lighting...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 19, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> right on SE... just checked out that amber alert thread recently.
> took a couple trich shots of the a SGA popcorn nug today - 51 days. she's still got some time on her from what i can see... what do you guys think..?



Yea the amber alert thread was really helpful, Im thinking she will be ready pretty soon about another week or so thats exactly where Im at and looks about the same, but don't go by my word, Im interested to see what others say.........nice shots:hubba:
I wish I could see mine that well.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah nv, i couldnt find no amber either....i think some are cloudy tho..
i gave them their last nute feeding today. gonna flush em in a couple days then just wait for those trichs....
heres one of some romulan trichs.... still hella clear from what i can see
peace


----------



## nvthis (Mar 20, 2010)

Dang Chuck, you got some skill with your micro photography there. Very nice man.

Yup, looks like you have a bit of a mix to me. Some cloudys in there. She's gonna wanna stick around a while it lookes like. What kind of mix do you usually look for? I don't really have a set ratio. Generally I just look for a lot of ambers. If I look at a leaf and I see a bunch of amber right away, then she's good But that's me. And I suffer from ADD lol.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 20, 2010)

Yea definitely some cloudy I would go with your plan!!!!:hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 20, 2010)

hey chuck im w/ nv also. i like to start flush when amber has a good start. say maybe 10%. then about 10 days after that they go nigh nigh. depends on how you like your buzz. thinking this time im going to start flush @ 25% so ive got a good night med.


----------



## Tact (Mar 20, 2010)

Chuck those photos are killer, is this with a tri-pod and a camera or some **** like the Eyeclops?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 20, 2010)

its just a camera and a tripod...the trick i think is good lighting, and i don't try to get super close like those pics show with the camera its self, those are macro shots and then i cropped them wayyyyyy smaller to one leaf or whatever. but the shot has got to be super crispy if to get it that clear after you crop, took a lot of shooting to get one that clear. i got 10 mega pixels, i think most cameras these days have close to that or more. 

^^^NV i'm just gonna wait for some ambers, i dont really have a preference at this point, this is the only time i harvested by actually looking at trichs. i perfer a couch-lock high though - according to subcool's thread that's gonna need some ambers in indicas


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

Gratz for those bro they seem tasty hehe!


----------

